# New from Arlington, TX



## Larrym20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

I'm Larry from Arlington, TX (between Dallas and Ft.Worth). I've never done anything for Halloween other than small stuff on the inside of my house, but this year we've already started working on some stuff for a display outside. Looking forward to learning from everyone here and making some new friends.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard! You'll find a lot of interesting projects for your haunt here.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Larrym! You will find the BEST ideas here! Can't wait to see how your prop list grows once you are on here for a length of time!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in Arlington too. I am part of the North Texas and OK MnT group. I believe we are having a get together on the 25th. May be a drink and think instead of a make n take.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Larry!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome! Have fun doing your first outside display- you'll have a blast, I bet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Larry


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome Larrym


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! Keep your eyes open for other North Texas locals on the board, theres quite a few of us on here! Im in Duncanville, right down the road! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Haunt! Watch it, cause this forum grows on you after a while!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see you at a M&T.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Larry!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------

